# Problem whith malo8335-h firmware (WG311v3 wireless PCI card)



## brt94 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi,

I have a problem whith malo8335-h firmware and nothing help me in google results!

I have a freashly FreeBSD-8.1-release install and my Netgear WG311v3 pci wireless card don't work.

My /boot/loader.conf:


```
if_malo_load="YES"
```

result of a `# kldstat`:


```
#kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
1   10 0xc0400000 bb5504   kernel
4    1 0xc3a5a000 4000     logo_saver.ko
8    2 0xc3c40000 20000    malofw.ko
9    1 0xc3c60000 b000     if_malo.ko
```

But i don't see my wificard in `# ifconfig` result and /var/run/dmesg.boot send me:


```
malo0: <Marvell Libertas 88W8335 802.11g Wireless Adapter> mem 0xcffe0000-0xcffeffff,0xcffc0000-0xcffcffff irq 11 at device 9.0 on pci0
malo0: [FILTER]
malo0: load malo8335-h firmware image (256 bytes)
malo0: malo_hal_send_helper: timeout waiting for CMD_FINISHED, INT_CODE 0x0
malo0: failed to load bootrom loader.
malo0: unable to setup firmware
device_attach: malo0 attach returned 60
```

Please help me, i really don't understand why this card don't work...

PS: I'm not a FreeBSD guru, just a man intersted by good stuff and UNIX ;-)

Thanks for all.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 1, 2010)

Have you installed the firmware?

`# man malo | less +/malofw`


----------



## brt94 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes I did!

By extracting the archive (http://weongyo.org/project/malo/malo-firmware-1.4.tar.gz) and running `# make install clean` in the malo-firmware-1.4 directory.

But the card don't work!!! :-(


----------



## brt94 (Aug 2, 2010)

I apologize for my precipitation to report this problem.
It was a hardware problem with my PCI slot (pci0)
I moved the wireless card and everything works 

I just have to correctly configure my /etc/rc.conf and my FreebSD will be able to communicate with the WWW ;-)

Sorry for inconvenience.


----------

